
Free .DESIGN domain and email hosting for a year - LisaDziuba
https://porkbun.com/flawless
======
anikishaev
It's really free, what's the catch?

~~~
Max_Mustermann
Getting stuck paying 35 USD yearly when you could have payed less than 9 with
the same provider for a better known tld like ".com"

~~~
LisaDziuba
I had such idea firstly, but there is an issue with popular providers like
".com"

You can't find good free website names. So in our case, we took .io domain,
which costs us $50/year. That's very expensive, but we have branded website
name on .io

~~~
LisaDziuba
so $35 yearly s a good deal, if you find there free and good name. I will not
switch from our current $50 .io domain because it's cool.

and when we bought .io 2.5 years we spent several days looking for a cheaper
option. For dev tool having some shitty website name or provider is suck

------
ahmed_sulajman
Wow! Looks like an awesome opportunity for the personal design portfolio site.

------
LisaDziuba
nice deal for folks, who need .design domain for portfolio, design &
development tools or blog.

After the year it will cost $35, which is still a nice deal. Hope, it will be
useful for someone.

------
nmbdesign
Love it!

